# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Armsan A612 Series Shotguns - Any Reviews?

## I_shoot_freely

Hi,

I have been looking into buying an Armsan A612W semi-auto shotgun for some casual clay destruction, and was wondering if anyone had previously purchased any of the models, or have any insight into them. If so, it would be great to hear pros and cons, and any recommendations for alternatives at comparable price-points ($699 - $799).

Thanks

----------


## seano

I own a Armsan 12gauge I bought from hunting and fishing about two years ago now ... think they still around the $799 mark .. very low recoil,synthetic stock which keeps it light.. really had little problems with the feeding(shot about 100 clays the other week with another noob "Cam" from forums only 2-3 jams,prob the "
 nuts behind the wheel" more than gun's fault  .. Very easy to disassemble and clean.Mine came with 5 different sized chokes,so you can change them for hunting or clays etc 
 Also found ,and have always found Great service at Hunting and Fishing.

Armsan

 Go the Turks

----------


## Tristan

I brought a armsan from hunting and fishing this year for duck shooting, I had a few issues with feeding only with the light clay loads and that was more not enough lube, I've shot around 4-500 rounds thru mine this year and I am absolutely impressed with it, awesome gun, even had a mate who brought a 1800 dollar shotgun like it over his one, definatly value for money!

----------


## I_shoot_freely

What models do you have Tristan and Seano?

I have seen a few reviews on youtube and they said that there were no issues down to 32gr or 28gr loads. Seem to be a pretty great gun for the price, and the fact I can buy from Hunting and Fishing (I think they are semi-exclusive distributors for Armsan in New Zealand) rather than Gun-Shitty is a great bonus. I think when I can scrape together the cash I will make the investment. Cheers!

----------


## Tristan

Mine is a a612 came with 3 chokes, if out of the box I can hit nearly every duck I aimed at and my preg misses can hit 5 out of 5 clays for her first ever time shooting a shot gun at clays its def a well balanced suited gun for most ppl, couldn't recommend it enough!

----------


## seano

Mine also is a "A612" not sure if its a "A612S" or "A612F" ?  .. But has 5 chokes ..and holds 7 + 1 Rounds ..
As Tristan said  "is def a well balanced suited gun for most ppl, couldn't recommend it enough!"

----------


## Tristan

Yahhh mines only a 5+1, mag extension I recon !

----------


## seano

Do you know if they have a "Mag extension" for the Armsan's ? or are they universal ?
How about this for an extension .....

----------


## Tristan

Well the guys at hunting and fishing said they could, but that doesn't always hold truth, I've seen them online, not a bad idea at all, imagine trying to load that in the Mai mai

----------


## I_shoot_freely

> Do you know if they have a "Mag extension" for the Armsan's ? or are they universal ?
> How about this for an extension .....
> Attachment 13428


Can I just ask, potentially quite naively, what the hell is that thing?

----------


## seano

That "XRAIL" is a shotgun mag extension with over kill ... think some of them hold up to 21 rounds

 :Ka Boom:

----------


## I_shoot_freely

> That "XRAIL" is a shotgun mag extension with over kill ... think some of them hold up to 21 rounds


All I can say is that I imagine it would make trap shooting less challenging - though other people might think it somewhat circumspect if I was walking anywhere with one of those things.

----------


## kotuku

> All I can say is that I imagine it would make trap shooting less challenging - though other people might think it somewhat circumspect if I was walking anywhere with one of those things.


 you sir   :Wink: are the master of the understatement.

----------


## reddeer

Hey mate, I bought an Armson Camo A612 for opening day last Saturday and I`m just wrapped with it. Didnt miss a beat all weekend. Awesome shotgun and fantastic value for your buck.

----------


## Nick-D

Also been looking at them. Seem to have pretty positive reviews. 
The go over an american pump for an enty level Clay busting and occasional duck gun you reckon?

----------


## Ahuroa SC

I got one from H&F too and it works a treat. Had a few feeding issues which were solved when I cleaned it up properly. I have the A612S:

Shotguns : Armsan A612S

If you google A612S review it comes up with various bits of info on it. Mostly positive.

----------


## kotuku

if you do have probs with light trap loads feeding try the gamebore black gold trap loads as your first up round.
sometimes the pressures of the recoil dont allow a full cycle. 
Both my escort&my bentley pointer suffered this till i tried the above ,then switched to "Hull dtl 3 00 ammo."
 both girls love the stuff.
load dtl load -ordinary trap load ,and away ya go.(refer to hull ammo thread for further details)

----------


## Nick-D

> All I can say is that I imagine it would make trap shooting less challenging - though other people might think it somewhat circumspect if I was walking anywhere with one of those things.


Might be a bit hard on the old forward arm, all that extra weight up front.
Be hella fun though  :Grin:

----------

